# I've made a start



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

with those Acrylic blanks that I bought yesterday. I haven't done a full photo shoot because I've done it in the not too distant past, so only a few relevant shots were taken.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like a good start Harry. Can't wait to see the finished pens. They ought to come out pretty good with those blanks.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Now Harry no fare rounding them on your metal lathe. You have to be like the rest of us so you can watch them crack and explode.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Even a little pen blank makes a lot of shavings, that big bowl in my last post has already generated 3 big garbage bags of shavings and s far it is only roughed out.
Good thing I have a friend who has a large garden and takes it for mulch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

So far I've finished six slimlines, the first on the wood lathe after preparing the blank on the metal lathe then I realised that far less skill would be required completing the rest on the metal lathe because all parameters can be accurately set whereas with the wood lathe, skill is required to select suitable chisels, keep sharpening them maintaining the correct angle then risk dig-ins plus the difficulty of keeping the sides parallel etc.
The shot is rather poor because daylight was fading and flash reflects too much.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful work Harry. I especially like the Australia on the clip. Good on ya mate.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lookin good Harry you seem to be getting the hang of things. Keep after those and soon you will be looking for another challenge.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

Absolutely stunning pens.  If I were to ever do pens, I'd think I'd take the metal lathe route myself.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pens Harry. Well done.

Now the next set get the skew or gouge out and get turning.:sarcastic::laugh:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK Bernie, because you've given me so much encouragement especially where turning is concerned I will make the next one wholly the conventional way. I'll start this very afternoon by sharpening all my chisels!.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Harry.

Love the colours.

James


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Harry, you have nothing to fear from the taming of the skew (apologies to William Shakespeare or whomever wrote that stuff).

I've decided there are three "S"-es of the skew:
Slow
Steady
and
Sharp

I like the way the acrylics turned out (pun intended) for you on this batch. Were the clips stock to the kits or did you have to get those seperately? Or did you engrave them?

There are times I'd like to have a small metal lathe though..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Rob, that particular kit comes with the "AUSTRALIA" clip and cost $A3.74 per kit, I normally get 10% off that but didn't notice that the new girl omitted to give me the discount. Because of this, I didn't own up to the fact that I got one more blank than was charged for, this equalised the transaction!
Do you take down the square blank all the way to pen size with the skew, or do you, like me get it round with a gouge first?
I might have difficulty with the three S'es, I have difficulty doing anything SLOW, things have to be done NOW to make sure that I'm still here to finish what I start, a bit like me not buying green bananas! STEADY, well at getting on for 76, I'm not as steady as I used to be and finally, SHARPENING, many things I'm very good at but sharpening is something that I'm only recently getting to grips with.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Those are beauties Harry. I have a rosewood blank mounted for about a month waiting to turn. Need to get it done!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> OK Bernie, because you've given me so much encouragement especially where turning is concerned I will make the next one wholly the conventional way. I'll start this very afternoon by sharpening all my chisels!.


As to Rob's post I would add one thing:

Slow
Steady
Sharp 
Ride the bevel

And by the way Harry you turn however you are comfortable.:happy:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah Bernie, ride the bevel, what a difference that made once the penny dropped, or is it once the dime dropped!

Don't ever put off 'till tomorrow things that should be done today Corey. Get that Rosewood blank turned into a beautiful pen without further delay please. I once made a Rosewood pen and it was snatched up very fast when I offered a selection of different pens as presents.


----------

